# Whats the average weight of a 1969 gto?



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

I was told 3500 pounds but i find that hard to believe. anyone know?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

3503 hardtop and 3553 convertible.


----------



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok thanks man


----------

